# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Mendime (thoughts) në Anglisht.

## drini_në_TR

*The Light*


Im tired, so tired
My body is almost dead
And Im writing in the dark
Here in my bed
Because Im too scared
to turn the light on
but I can do without it
my soul is burning
from my madness
I dont know why
And Im learning
to live with it
in fact what makes
and motivates me
to move this pen
is the madness that Im trying
to let out of my body
and it feels like
theres light in my room.


--------------------------------

*How do I get to the Statue of Liberty?!*

It made people dream about it
It was there in the far west
Where the sunset run away
All Europeans dreamed to live
The Hollywoodian life

Freedom is all what anyone wanted
And people knew about a place
Where folks from all around the world
Lived side by side in the big apple

Glory and Magnificence 
Was fooling anyone in the States
Just to live and be smoked away
By the splendor of Rome and Italy.


But not anyone wanted the most important thing, their own soul
Everybody was dreaming about
Someone elses principles
Like the Statue of Liberty
Shined the light of freedom
Isolated in an island
From the rest of the 52 states.

------------------------------

*The Falling Universe*


I can see it, is there
Where I never thought
Or maybe I did not wanted to know
When I saw you going away
Your cold reaction, that blown whisper
I was looking from million eyes
Like if the stars and the whole universe
Was braking through me
My pain, that side of me
That I never questioned
Which was always hurting
Suddenly left floating in the immense oceans
I thought I was like you
Not anymore
You were trapped in your little world
Saying oh, men dont understand
Than that thought in my mind
It was all coming from that vision
Maybe thats why there are mediocre people
And thats why unlighted ones
I guess thats why Im here
Its helping me, and it makes me
Be there for you
Cause youre the world
without you the stars wont shine
and the sun wont go around
you just need to let go
incarnate the trust in your confusion
introduce your soul to your pride
and go wherever your need is
Ill be here waiting forever
For your sweet happy smile
Of that early morning sun
Thank you babé.

-------------------------------

*The Wordless Man*

There was once
or maybe since the beginning of time
a man that knew
and dreamed like everybody else
he was free, so free
but not all the time
because time slipped
ahead of his mind
and what he should have said and done
where something of the past
-its on human nature
not to be perfect
and to have labyrinthian gardens
keeping our minds busy
but looks like
when he was not thinking about it
he was on the right path
-why wouldnt he choose
the right words with that girl
the right rhythm for that song
or the explanation of that argument
he had them all in his mind
why was everything easy
with the talk of that language
when these moments had past
something was keeping him busy
from catching the time
because his body was worried 
from here and now
but here was the answer
in the moment he carpe diem 
his mind.

----------------------------------

*The Sword*

The sword is every mans
most treasured companion
it represents each ones
value and charm
every man holds it
in the most precious way
and each one likes to
wear the clothes
that fit the best with it
so then the pray can see
and choose the winner
But the battle
is not easy for the inexperienced
it takes a whole lot of courage and wisdom
to challenge and catch the prey
and every man likes to
choose the attractive one
and has to beg
and get down to his knees
and play tactical games
until he spots the prey
and uses his sword
then when the prey
surrenders and cries
you won me my lord
is the most
passionate and glorified
moment of a man.

-----------------------------

*The Enlightened Soul*

Theres no Heaven over the clouds
I feel it when Im happy
and theres no Hell under the grounds
I felt it enough in some conditions
The Demon is in all of us
is in our certain reactions
no one can escape him
its when we want to know the Unknowable
and do the undone-able
The Universe will always remain a mystery
we can only give a name to infinity
We are Angels when we react in
what we see, feel, and know
and when we Love each other
but we are more than them
when we accept all these fact in peace
and we let all our feelings
pass through us Faithfully.
and words will be more than useless

-------------------------------------

*Let things happen then youll be true*

The causality of events
makes the miracles of our lives
people call that luck too
but I dont have a name for it to describe
I feel it as an experience
like the nucleus of the world
which is so simple and perfect
with the electrons flying in the atom
and our body around the heart
the world is the complicated part
a big matrix in continuous change
some of us think can predict its future
and explain the unknown it contains
but my perceiving calls
we should not predict the unexpected
then we will be believers.

-------------------------------

*To-be-Zot*

I want to go to the
rooms of inspirations
let myself see
on the dark
and pray to the soul
to give me the power of Zot 
and learn to react
so let me learn
give me the worlds key
cause I cant think
on the light
I need to burn
so give me the heat
to melt the ice
oh my sweet oracle
come on
come on
and tell me whats on me.

---------------------------

*The House of Time*

Its just after the rain
the leaves are washed 
by the water
and the little street
is wet in front of the house
the roses are red
and the ground its dark
I see the cracks on the wall
from which I get inspired
as they show me the paths of wisdom
because Im surrounded 
be descent nature
which in itself becomes perfect
and I try to touch the rose
but I get poked by the spikes 
as to show how love hurts sometimes
and I see a cat running
doing its thing
I love observing that tree
its life is so indescribable
and this little garden across the street
Ill wish to play there again
like I did when I was little
making holes on the ground
and to enjoy the birds singing
about the cool breeze of the sky
I wonder if theres
anybody in this house
if theres a girl
that if I see Ill fall in love
and spend this time
thats what love is all about
Im here enjoying the calm
knowing that one day
Ill be a bone
then Ill be ground
then this rose
then ground again
and then maybe the brick of this wall.

----------------------------

*When the Hardest part is Yourself*

Its a big forest with a rich habitat
crossed by long paths
that bring almost everywhere
its our life
the paths are our decisions
some of us choose to take
the easiest ones
which are the shortest of the forest
and they go along infinitely
others get a longer one
harder, dangerous, and rich with unexpectedness
sometimes I wish to know every path
but my wish fades in the infinity of them
I guess what we are is what we do
we walk on a path of the forest
not knowing where it brings
but no one can know its destiny
we can only look ahead 
se we wont get lost in the forest
the world is tough and unpredictable
and so are we
when we are forced
to face the consequences of our decisions
this is how nature is made
we fall in our own traps
to learn how to be better
but in the bottom of us
we discover that theres always
a voice in a faraway light
our heart and soul
that perceives truth,
and it can tell you the right path.

-----------------------------------

*Another Common Home*

It will have weight thousands muscles of men
standing over the floor of dream house
looking at the open windows outside
incomplete paintings on white walls
empty rooms with smell-less breeze
an upper floor with light and shadows
with unfinished walls but
with all the doors
someone can see through the level
and also see outside
with the exception of one locked room
and a monkey trying to use the key
there under I see the rough wall
bringing underground
in the sealing is the biggest spider
with metal legs, as sharp as swords
and I smile at it respectfully
I see the furniture which has missing parts
and there a dark room
lighted with eternal candles
I see God and Devil woman sleeping
in their bed
my feet get wet in the
flooded corridor of underground
Im enjoying calm and I know
that if I lay down in this floor
even the snakes and the cockroaches 
wont do me any harm
because it wont be fun to attack 
in that way
but whats blowing in this dream home
all I can see seams misplaced
and I anciently wait for
the monkey to unlock the door
and to move the last piece
of this big puzzle.

------------------------------------

*Skiing down the Mind*

You put your boots on
and get ready to go
the height scares you
but eventually youll get it through
you try to resist these bumps
but end up falling on the snow
its all about loosing up
as soon as you dont fight em
you slide smoothly on your path
it feels much easier
and you hold on a lot more power
youre not as stubborn anymore
youre just a little
but only where the stubbornness
is useful and positive
because you dont hit
the wall anymore
you learned how to ski
and how to slide through
the opposite forces
within you

-----------------------------

*A mind to Read*

Writing words not just
for the sake of their sound
like the bricks that were brought
to fill up the tower
You think about
what someone will think
about what you think
and how youll look
when youre in the act
its like when a song
makes you feel back
on a particular time
simple as the light
of the sun
reflecting in the wall
in front of you
when you catch the sense
of it falling on
you can feel the purity of nature
its like the thought
 of a trail that
you crossed on a mountain
long time ago
comes back to your mind
with the trees that look so real
fading in the darkness
of their shadows
shadows that match perfectly
the darkness of your mind
in the moment that
these thoughts are put together
I just wish the words will be
forgotten
like if they were never
written

---------------------------

*The Mirror of Truth*

Here you are in the same spot again
facing the same tall wall
your favorite mistake
it just happens
you know whats wrong
but dont know why
you just keep on doing it
again and again
youve been searching everywhere
looking for the cause
blaming this and that
but unexpectedly for one moment
you happened to see yourself in the mirror
and you saw the reflection of your actions
in which surprisingly you felt the problem,
forget the world
you are the one you need to search
you should be in front of yourself
in the mirror in which youll
see the Truth in Itself

Tani jam në përkthim e sipër të peozime ose fjalëve dhe mendimeve të mija në shqip. Jam paksa larg shqipërisë, dhe këtu në Los Angeles s'kam se më kë të flas shqip për së drejti, kështu që është më e thjeshtë për mua që të shkruaj në Anglisht. Megjithatë jam duke mësuar fjalë që përdoren rrallë në shqip dhe po pres gjeri sa njohuria ime të piqet gjeri në sasinë e duhur.
Shumë Nderime
drini.

----------


## Flava

shum te lezetshme drini!

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë falemnderit Flava!
kam për të pustuar edhe të tjera ditët që do t'vijnë.
Shumë Nderime
Ju Falem Nderit (në Arbërisht)
T'u Zgjastë Jeta (Tungjatjeta)
drini.

----------


## ^AngeL^

Drini dhe un i lexova poezite e tua
ishin me vertet te bukura
se me pelqyen shum, sepse poezia is my favourite

me sa kuptova un tek kto poezit dukesh si i vrar ose ste kuptojne kur ke nevoj qe dikush te kuptoj.
dhe ajo me vret dhe mua shum, por le te shpresojme per dicka me te bukur ne te ardhmen.

urime per poezite

ciao

----------


## drini_në_TR

*The Birth of the Other me*

I remember that day
It was in my room
Behind my deepest attention
Listening to what my brother said
It was sad
It was me
Very well controlling myself
Feeling too much myself
Its when youre wise
That youre dangerous
It was sad
It was me
Holding too much sense 
can crumble things easy
and when love and hate gets in each way
leads on the birth of the other self
It was sad
It was me
Since then its been double
Were both strong
Were hiding from the same trouble
To get in our own ways
It was sad
It was me
Too strange
Were both free
To disagree
On each other.

----------


## drini_në_TR

I see the moon
with those clouds
around it
its so peaceful out there
the right time for all of us
to let our dreams
steal our minds
my time
to discover
and feel 
the position of my heart
on my body
and hear my soul
sing to me
then when I close my eyes
Im tuned on
the right Radio Station.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*My Little Son*

I see you are starring
outside the window again
looking at the hill
at the end of those houses
the TV is on and 
you are tired of watching
the cartoons with happy kids
the toys at the corner of the room
are still there
but you just cant
pick them up anymore

I heard they found you in the trash
and brought you to this house
I heard that you dont see your brother anymore
and how you discovered the moon
when you saw it for the first time
because nobody had told you about it
but dont worry kid
youre my best buddy
I will never leave you alone

Just come with me for a walk
well go to the park and play together
and if some scares you
Ill go talk to them
and if you make friend
Ill get you both for an Ice-cream
Ill show you hows the world
with mountains, seas, and fields
with ugly and nice people
you just be next to me
and youll forget the little room
in the third floor
of the house in Monte Sacro

The world is nice
when you live on it
my little boy
and is better
when I see you making friends
and dont be shy 
to talk to that little girl
Ill teach you how to talk to her
and Ill be even happier
to see you play together

You are a good kid
and you deserve to be happy
and not to left alone
because I heard that one day
you will be a great man
like your grandfather
that you never knew
and also because
I see goodness in you
you dont like hurting anybody
and you have dreams
that you wish every night
man! youre just like I remember you 
my little son. 

June 8, 2002 2:52

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mans Best Friend*

I knew you since you were little
I brought you food and care
I was fun for me to raise you
I would try to touch you
and get my hand all scratched
I remember you left me without shoes
cause you got them all for yourself
in your back yard
I was all sad and I cried
when someone stole you
but you kept your Faith
and you even came back
with a chain in your neck
sometimes Ill come home in my room
mad at the world
and you were the only one next to me
when I used to go at my friends house
you would slip away from the backyard
and show up at my friends home door
ten minutes later with that happy face
when I will loose you in the streets
cause you were too busy with your curiosity
you could recognize my wired fizzle
and come running to me
I remember that time I took you
at the lake with me
you got yourself cut at the broken bottle
and my shirt got all bloody
as I hold you in my arms
three days later I still had
hard time stopping you
from coming with at the beach
I remember I had you with me
as my best buddy
when I used to sit down

under that girls window
I teached you some words
and you knew my brothers name
including mine
I remember you ignoring me,
you did not even move your head
as you understood (I dont know how)
that that night was my 
last dinner in home
and I miss you a lot 
more than a lot of people
and I know that many years have pasted
and that youve grown older
but you still surprise me
you are the most faithful creature
Ive ever known
since you still recognized
my voice over the phone
almost in he other side of the world,
youre the best dog
and my best friend Lassie.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Im confused
and I feel drawn in doubt
I hear voices that scare me
and that I might joke them around
I feel like I see things easy
of which I dont try to do
I know that theres something wrong
but like if everything is ok too
I feel like I stab my heart
because something from deep inside
is wanting to get out
and is crying to be free
but although Im here
I dont know where Im coming from
and I want to resolve the things
and find a solution and peace
I want to forget what I swore


and believe in something new
I want to hear the time
and see whats in front of me 
in this moment
I understand that there are 
important responsibilities that 
I need to resolve and keep
Ive been in between the ground
and my high in the clouds thoughts
where my feelings reminded me crying
that I need a new faith 
a trust and faith in my feelings
a soul
that will help me resolve the problems
and unify myself.


July 22, 2002 1:23

----------


## drini_në_TR

*The Drug of Mind*

I was in the look of a drug
that would heal the pain of my mind
I was in need and in search 
of a substance I couldnt find 
for the particular moment
so I opened up a book
and I forced my patience to listen
I read other peoples ideas
and different events and places
I thought about my friends
and how important are to me
I talked to someone
and for a while I interacted
I thought about my dearest girl
and how could be someone 
like her in this world
the way she understands me
how she looks and she talks to me
how she moves her hands
and what my love for her does to me
then I played my favorite songs

and I relieved thoughts and feelings
I thought about others
that I dont know in this world
Sailors, Painters, Artists,
Writers, Fighters, and Believers
and how they can do
what theyre able to
and what ideas can messengers bring,
Jesus, Buddha, Dante, and Emerson
and how they exist today,
for their long run
feels like this drug is working

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Where Sky & Sea meet the Ground*

Stop expecting
let go your weaknesses
feel the world
its good and bad
but you know its there for you
the girl that you want
is not here with you
open your heart
and let it fly away
up in the sky
where the star seems moving
because the big clouds are around
but when you see the next star
you understand the illusion
the emotion is flying in time
and the girl was born for you
the clouds will cover the sky
and the two stars
will always shine together.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Love is the Surviver*

A man without Love
is the nothingness of the world
somebody whos nobody
with my love for my dear girl
I know I can do something 
good to myself and the world
I know that I can feel
and experience life
In great dangers
Love calls upon its people
its behind all of them
they know theyre
oughta do Love
cause then they can feel safe
and give birth to other humans
In case they die
their children will born and live
and Love will be 
upon all of them. 


August 11, 2002 2:03   Keep this Faith

----------


## drini_në_TR

*For what it is

and what it says

I shall live free

within my days

Anarchy will be in my heart

and the Rule in the other part.*

August 12, 2002 1:43

----------


## drini_në_TR

When I saw you for the first time
I was stolen by your beauty
but when I got to know you
I learned you were moody
it disappointed me
I had no other true choice
but to accept you
then from being able
I treated you as a perfect princess
later I noticed you changed
for you I was
an exception from your worries
in front of me you were
a different girl
your smile was indescribable
and your atmosphere
was all around
it was your spirit
not your sight
that had fried me on
from left and right


Dec 5, 2002 0:21 For *I.*

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Just don't question why*

Im sitting down on the steps of the stairs
trying to get my things done
and the first thing I decided to do
is to let myself be
the way Ive unconsciously done
imperfect with repression and prejudice
Ive gotta try to go
out of my limited world
in order to accomplish more
and just like a little child that runs around
I want to permit myself
to unfold in the darkness and light
and the sweetness of it comes
after Ive seen myself
violate the limits of my own world
a crumble of time, weight, and light
hits right inside my head
it seams the hardest thing
but once Im infected by that thought
I feel the time I lived first
after I came to birth

Dec 14, 2002 21:09

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Overcomming a Fear*

Its been covering you
now it feels so normal
that you normally
dont think about it
thats what you choose
and now you regret 
the times when you were
a happy bright kid
but you feel it again
when you start to ask
about those long	
unmotivated days of yours
you ask yourself
as if he was a different person
about hows fault is
and you feel like 
if you force yourself
when you have to think about
that different person of you

and you know its you
and you feel is just that way
now youre finding that
this was not the problem
youre still bright although divided
its not the consequence 
that is the problem
its just about a need for a sincere cry
laws are made to be broken
and that works on us too
we dont have to accept
what others say
but fear although hurts anyone
I guess in cases like this
sometimes we are weaker
than we may think
and although we cannot make it
all we need is help
its a hand that can lift you up today
but which can make you strong enough 
to help a hundred more tomorrow


Dec 15, 2002 0:18

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Its the traveling City*


It falls down beneath the ocean
And it dries up the Sun
It finds all kind of creatures
That were never seen from their sons

And it goes where there are
All kind of voices
That are purer than truth
And that are so strong
That can kill someone that does wrong

And passing by you meet the nicest girl
Walking in the oblivion of Atlantis
And you hear her sweet voice say
Oh, you must come from the traveling City,
Ill oughta Love you to Stay.

March 3, 2003, 1:36

----------


## YllBote

*Mistakes of my life* 

Every time i think of it
It makes me cry
And ashemed of my self
Everytime i think of the mistakes i made
It makes me not look my self in the mirror
Not go in front of my parents face...
.. i'm to ashemed
Every time i think of the times i have smoked it
Of the times i got high , didn't control my self
Everytime i think about it, makes me wana scream
Want to blame someone, but don't know who ( except myself)
Well now, thankfully, i have chosen the right way
Scared of not going back were i used to
I'm living my life
In the hope of being were i want to be...

----------


## GoDDeSS

*There's gotta be more to life*

I've got it all, but I feel so deprived
I go up, I come down, and I'm emptier inside
Tell me what is this thing that I feel like I'm missing
And why can't I let go?

There's gotta be more to life...
Than chasing down every temporary high to satisfy me
Cause the more that I'm...
Tripping out thinking there must be more to life
Well it's life, but I'm sure... there's gotta be more
Than wanting more

I've got the time and I'm wasting it slowly
Here in this moment I'm half way out the door
Onto the next thing, I'm searching for something that's missing.
Why am I feelin like there's something I'm missing.....?

----------


## YllBote

*What am i living for?!*

Every time i think something is going right
It turns out to be wrong...
Everytime i think i got the right person
It turns out, that i got to find another one...
Everytime after a night of fun
It turns out in a huge fight..
What am I living for?!
Am I someday going to be where I want to 
Or is it going to turn out wrong...... like always..
Is there going to be happines in this world
Are things ever going to go right
The way  i want them to...
... so far.. it's been totally the opposite!

----------

